# Princess Bride, The (1987)



## Red Queen (Jun 5, 2001)

*Ah, the Memories!*

I remember bribing my sister to go see this movie with me.  I promised her I'd personally refund her money if she didn't like it...my money was perfectly safe :laugh2: 

I was once almost sat on at a showing of the video at a college gathering...not because it was crowded, which it was.  But because I was saying all the characters lines--right before they did!  I turned off my sound and just mouthed the rest of the way through.  

I can still recite whole chunks of this movie by heart.  A true classic.


----------



## Arcane (Jun 24, 2001)

*One of My Absolute Favorites*

Red Queen, you and I could see this together anytime.  I can recite most of it too.  

This is the very first DVD I bought when I got my DVD player.

I find this movie truly charming in an age when they don't make many charming movies anymore.

Arcane. . .


----------



## imported_Sandman (Jun 25, 2001)

i used to watch it whenever i was home sick from school. or whenever i was pretending to be sick and staying home from school. or when...


----------



## Red Queen (Jun 26, 2001)

Well, it has such charm and such imagination!  Not to mention Sports, fighting, true love, giants....

:grin:

RQ


----------



## HeyLynny (Aug 14, 2001)

*Princess Bride Quotes!*

What are some of your favorite quotes from this awesome movie?


----------



## Highlander II (Nov 2, 2001)

fave quotes??

"I hate waiting." - Inigo to himself, sort of, after The Man in Black tells him he'll 'Just have to wait.' b/c he's climbing the cliff.

then - the 'rhyming' scene on the ship -- it ends 
Vizzini: "No more rhymes now, i mean it!"
Fezzik: "Anybody want a peanut?"

there are soooooo many!


----------



## HeyLynny (Nov 10, 2001)

This movie has been on a lot lately.

"My name is Inigo Montoya.  You killed my father.  Prepare to die"
(I love when he says that over and over again during the sword fight and the other guy keeps saying "stop saying that!"). Sooooooo funny!

I also love the part when she pushes Wesley down the hill and they both go tumbling down and then she realizes who he is.


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 7, 2002)

buttercup:what about the ROUS?
wesley: Rodents Of Unusual Size?  I don't believe the exist. (then he gets attacked by one)

wesley:there are a shortage of perfect breasts in the world, it would be a pitty to damage yours.

'inconcievable!'
that word, i do not think it means what you think it means


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 8, 2002)

*One word:*

"Mawwiage."


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 8, 2002)

wuv, twoo wuv


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Mar 21, 2002)

"It's not that bad. Well, I'm not saying I'd like to build a summer home here but the trees are actually quite lovely." Westley

"You mean wish to surrender to me? Very well, I accept." Westley

"There will be blood tonight." Inigo

"Drop.... your..... sword" Wesley


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Wow!!*

I just saw this movie for the first time, and wow, it's great!


----------



## rde (Mar 24, 2002)

That's one more down; soon everyone on Earth will have seen it. Well, maybe not so soon. But everyone should see it.

Now that you've sampled the delights of the film, you should try and dig out the novel. It's also written by William Goldman (who wrote the screenplay), and it's - inconceivably - better than the film.


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks, I'll look for the book. I've been trying to find it on tape, and so far I've been to Blockbuster and Walmart and neither of them have it!


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Apr 2, 2002)

"Death First!!" Westley

"Humiliations Galore." Inigo


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

you seem a decent fellow, i hate to kill you
you seem a decent fellow, i hate to die.

I'm not a witch, I'm your wife!

Are you the miracle man that worked for the king all those years? 
The king's stinking son fired me, and thank you so much for bringing up such a painful memory...In the mean time, why don't you give me a paper cut and pour lemon juice on it


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

there really is a book?  awesome! no, wait....not awesome.  this summer i'm already planning on reading the hobbit, fellowship of the ring, the counte of monte cristo, the firm, the x files compendium, and a couple of others.  why did you have to tell me there was a book?:reyes: :rotate:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

my mom loves this movie and she introduced me to it when i was just a kid.  and now i'm hooked.....


----------



## darkjedi77 (Aug 26, 2002)

"You fell victim to one of the classic blunders.  The first is, never get involved in a land war in Asia, but only slightly less is this, never go against a Sicilian when death is on the line."

Of course, he dies after that,lol


----------



## PrancingPony (Oct 2, 2002)

AAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSS YOUUUUUU WIIIIIIIISSSSSSHHHHH!!!!!OW!AH!AH!OW! OOF! OW!OOF!


----------



## Stacy (Oct 26, 2002)

"True love is the greatest thing in the world. .. Next to a good MLT; mutton, lettuce and tomato sandwich.  Where the mutton is nice and lean  and the tomatos are ripe.  *ts ts ts* They're so perky, I love that."


----------



## tokyogirl (Oct 27, 2002)

hehe.  i love billy crystal


----------



## Stacy (Nov 1, 2002)

Hehe, this movie is the best fairy tale ever.


----------



## Diamond9697 (Nov 2, 2002)

The Grandson: Is this a kissing book? 

Westley: Hear this now: I will always come for you. 
Buttercup: But how can you be sure? 
Westley: This is true love -- you think this happens every day? 

Inigo Montoya: Who are you? 
Westley: No one of consequence. 
Inigo Montoya: I must know... 
Westley: Get used to disappointment. 
Inigo Montoya: 'kay. 

Miracle Max: Have fun stormin' da castle! 
Valerie: Think it'll work? 
Miracle Max: It would take a miracle.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 3, 2004)

*The Princess Bride (1987)*

Go on then - why do you like this movie so much?


----------



## The Master™ (Sep 4, 2004)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

I don't really like the film enough to watch it everytime it is on TV or to buy it on VHS or DVD...

However, the 10 or 12 times I've seen it, it reminds me of the reasons I enjoy Fantasy stuff... The imagination, the magic of it all... Similar with Hawk the Slayer or Krull or Willow or other such films.. Flights of fancy...

Nothing quite like the battles of good versus evil... And the pure escapism... And who hasn't seen themselves as the dashing hero or the damsel in distress???  (okay, just for clarification, I have never wanted to be the damsel in distress!!!  )


----------



## angrybuddhist (Sep 4, 2004)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*



			
				I said:
			
		

> Go on then - why do you like this movie so much?


1.)  Best swordfight ever.
2.)  "Inconceivable!"
3.)  Andre the Giant
4.)  Music by Mark Knopfler


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 4, 2004)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

I'm trying to remember the Spanish swordsman's line to the man who killed his father and who should now prepare to die...


----------



## angrybuddhist (Sep 4, 2004)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*



			
				I said:
			
		

> I'm trying to remember the Spanish swordsman's line to the man who killed his father and who should now prepare to die...


 Hello, my name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father: prepare to die. Now, offer me money. 
[_slices Count Rugen's cheek_] 
*Count Rugen *: Yes. 
*Inigo Montoya *: Power too. Promise me that. 
[_slices Count Rugen's other cheek_] 
*Count Rugen *: All that I have and more. Please... 
*Inigo Montoya *: Offer me everything I ask for. 
*Count Rugen *: Any thing you want. 
*Inigo Montoya *: I want my father back, you son of bitch. 
[_stabs and kills Count Rugan_]


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 4, 2004)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

Lol! Great scene, as in the rest - but I especially remember the first time he delivers that line and the count simply turns and runs away.


----------



## Blue Mythril (Sep 4, 2004)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*



> Hello, my name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father: prepare to die.





> I want my father back, you son of bitch.


 Dammit, I was gonna leap in with that quote  
I love this movie, probably because of my mad alternative-artist type Uncle who first sat me down in front of it when I was three. Mum blames him for my obsession with fantasy now 
As Master said, it just sums up so many half-baked notions about why i like fantasy in the first place. Its funny too 
I know its not much to look at these days, especially if you only watch it for the first time now. But it holds a special place in my heart *bows head with hand over chest*.

Stop rhyming and I mean it!
Anybody want a peanut?


----------



## fallenstar (Sep 4, 2004)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

the only impression I had was: "why did they make up such a horrible name as buttercup?"


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 4, 2004)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

I thought it was a great movie.  I enjoy watching it for the 'toungue in cheek' way they attack fantasy.  It is also very dry, silly, overstated, and just plain fun.  My favorite line is when Fezzik and Inigo want to get into the castle and Wesley has just been healed from being mostly dead.  Wesley comes to and wonders what is going on...Inigo says "Let me 'splain.  No.  Is too much.  Let me sum up."  I don't know why that cracks me up every time but it does.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 5, 2004)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

I saw this one as a little one, around ten or so. Just love it. But its been years since I saw it.


----------



## mzarynn (Sep 5, 2004)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*



			
				fallenstar said:
			
		

> the only impression I had was: "why did they make up such a horrible name as buttercup?"


I think Prince Humperdink takes the cake for weird names in this movie, but it's all part of the fun.

Blue Mythril, you ended your post with my favorite line of the film.  It gets me rolling every time.

Not to mention... *sighs like a teenage girl* "Cary Elwes is so dreamy." *end sigh*


----------



## McMurphy (Sep 6, 2004)

*Tell Me It Again, Columbo*

Sorry die-hard Wizard fans (if there is a such thing), but this was the best movie that Fred Savage was in.

I heard that Cary Elwes is going to be in the Marilyn Manson video-like horror film, Saw.  Somehow I get the feeling that I will only be sitting there wondering what the heck Welsey got himself into now.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Tell Me It Again, Columbo*

I don't know.  I enjoyed "The Princess Bride" when I saw it, when it first came out in the theatres.  But it isn't something I seek out whenever I see that it is going to be on TV.  In fact, I think I've only seen it that once all the way through, although I've seen bits and pieces of it different times since then.  Just not my thing, I guess.


----------



## philoSCIFI (Jan 20, 2005)

BOO! BOOOO BOOOO! BOOOOOOOOO! 

LOL. I just love the way she says it...


----------



## Alia (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Tell Me It Again, Columbo*

Time to bring this thread back to life...


I love the Princess Bride and for any who have seen the movie and loved it you will love the book too!  The author's (William Goldman) comments are classic!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Tell Me It Again, Columbo*

The thing I most enjoyed about this movie was the dialogue - quick paced, dry & "blink & you'll miss it" funny 

"Let's go this way!"
"But that's the dreaded fire swamps, we'll never survive!"
"Nonsense! You're only saying that because no-one ever has!" - class


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Tell Me It Again, Columbo*

well, be carefull what you wish for, i taped this for my daughter a little while ago. i'm now watching it for the third time this week! and it was on late, so i set the timer. i'm really agravated because there is an ad halway through for a soft porn movie, complete with heaving bosoms. grrrrrrrrrr, now everytime we watch it i have to jump and and fast forward all the ads cause i can't remember which break its in!


----------



## Quokka (Aug 4, 2005)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

Great movie for so many reasons, Cary Ewles is brilliant with a good script. I mentioned in another thread but just incase there's any die hard fans who didn't know they released it in 2001 (The princess bride: special edition) with a half hour documentary (As you wish: the story of the princess bride) and interviews and archived footage, that was taken at the time of filming. Looks great.... and Ive ordered mine


----------



## ThulsaDoom (Aug 4, 2005)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

I've got it on video, but I think I'll have to get that DVD now!  You've got to love any film that can reduce the name of a monster to ROUSs! (Rodents of Unusual size!) One of the lines I always loved (Can't remember exactly how it went) was when Cary Ewles recognises the poison the assassin is using... "Odourless, tastless, colourless.. why it must be...!"


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 4, 2005)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

it was humperdink who identified the poison, not wesley. sorry to nit pick, but there you go.


----------



## Alia (Aug 4, 2005)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

I haven't seen the movie for awhile, now I'm gonna have to watch it today with the kids.  I have a friend's daughter, 4 years old who goes "BBBOOOO... BOOOOO..." As they do in the movie, she even gets the quote after that right 'Bow before the queen, bow before the queen of pukage.' You know it's a classic when kids quote it.


----------



## don sky (Aug 4, 2005)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

Sounds like an awesome movie this "THE PRINCESS BRIDE"! Is it a sorta Count of Monte Cristo thing?


----------



## Quokka (Aug 4, 2005)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

It's both a fantasy/adventure story and a comedy send-up of fantasy/adventure movies. and it _perfectly_ treads the line between the two. IMHO one of the best children/family movies ever.... well atleast pre-Pixar.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 5, 2005)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*



			
				don sky said:
			
		

> Sounds like an awesome movie this "THE PRINCESS BRIDE"! Is it a sorta Count of Monte Cristo thing?


not at all, its just very watchable. i'm gonna read the book one day, when i can find it 
my favorite line: life is pain princess, anyone who tells you different is trying to sell you something.


----------



## Niolani (Oct 31, 2005)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

I love everything about it, the humour, the magic, the actors, the plot, the outfits, the world. It is just so cute. I must say though that when they torture Wesley and he screams out, it is a little disturbing, maybe too realistic.


----------



## manuel (Oct 31, 2005)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

I think it's got a lot to do with Marty DiBergi's superb direction.  I was so happy to see him bounce back after his previous 'difficult' film.


----------



## Blue Mythril (Dec 9, 2005)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*



			
				Winter's Sorrow said:
			
		

> The thing I most enjoyed about this movie was the dialogue - quick paced, dry & "blink & you'll miss it" funny  "Let's go this way!" "But that's the dreaded fire swamps, we'll never survive!" "Nonsense! You're only saying that because no-one ever has!" - class [QUOTE/]  Lol, I always forget that line, but it gets me everytime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Teir (Dec 9, 2005)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

Ah! I remember this! I had to watch it in school for something...perhaps an english class. It was very enjoyable to watch, i loved the quick wit and the way the story is told..I remember it being so easy to sit back and enjoy it! I LOVED IT. Unfortunately, i never saw the end of it!   I didn't finish it in class and you know how it is when you keep putting things off.
Thats it...new years resolution..............MUST..WATCH.../...BUY...PRINCESS...BRIDE


----------



## Salazar (Dec 10, 2005)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

IT'S A MUSICAL!!! WHY DIDN'T ANYONE TELL ME!!!! I hate musicals


----------



## Teir (Dec 11, 2005)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

*SNIGGER* yes i had noticed you felt that way actually.....
Dont worry dude, this ones good


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 11, 2005)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*



			
				Salazar said:
			
		

> IT'S A MUSICAL!!! WHY DIDN'T ANYONE TELL ME!!!! I hate musicals


 
No, it's not. I don't recall a single song-and-dance number....


----------



## Teir (Dec 12, 2005)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

Pssssst.......Salazar wasnt paying attention and thought he was commenting on Corpse Bride. That boy never pays attention   Never fear, i shall make sure he watches my copy of Princess Bride when I get it .....


----------



## polymorphikos (Dec 12, 2005)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

I just watched it after not having seen it since I was a little kid. I'm reading the book at current, and i kept thinking "This was handled/delivered much better in the film". Then i watched the film, and realised that it's not really as good as I remembered. The direction is lacklustre and there should have been more jokes. And those jokes should have been stilted, dammit!

Still, a good family film. I liked the "Boo" bit. And the swordfight was pretty cool.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Dec 18, 2005)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

i read the book, i got a bit tired of some of the repetitive jokes, but the film, well that's always going to be one of my favs. its just genius


----------



## HieroGlyph (Dec 23, 2005)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

When was this film made? 1987? Well, I hope people take that into account. Its a thoroughly enjoyable movie. Ive only watched it twice, though.


----------



## sanityassassin (Dec 23, 2005)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

I wasn't a big fan of it, it was ok but not as good as krull or labyrnth


----------



## edott (Dec 23, 2005)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

Mostly dead, i just loved that.


----------



## StormFeather (Jan 16, 2010)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

If anyone is still interested in Princess Bride, it's just been listed in the top 10 Fantasy Duels, but one Mary Robinette Kowal. Not that I have an idea of who she is, but here is the link:

Mary Robinette Kowal - The Top Ten Fantasy Duels - SciFi Scanner - AMC

I have to say, it's the most polite, gentlemanly  and still really enjoyable fight I think I've ever seen.

And, being a big softie, one of my favourite lines was:

'He was poor, poor and perfect. With eyes like the sea after a storm' 

Who didn't wish that their loved one would talk about them like that?

Oh, and 'Mawwige'!


----------



## Rothgar (Jan 16, 2010)

*re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

Wow, this is an old thread.

I'd also pick it as my all-time favorite movie.


----------



## BookStop (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

One of my favorites too. the book is even better if you can imagine such a thing.


----------



## Rothgar (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

I read the book years ago, but I still enjoy the movie more.


----------



## Rodders (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

I've never seen it, but most people seem to rate it highly and I'm led to believe that it's extremly funny. Is it worth watching? (I'm not really a fantasy person.  )


----------



## Wybren (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

Its not really fantasy as such - that is definitely not like LOTR or similar, more action and adventure and pirates with only a litte bit of kissing. Oh and the ROUS cant for get the ROUS...

I didnt watch this movie till I was an adult, and it has to be one of my all time favourite fun movies to watch.


----------



## The Judge (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

Rodders, whether you will enjoy it may depend on whether you like the following lines.  Both are spoken by a young boy who is having a book read to him by his grandfather.

(suspiciously) 'Is this a kissing book?'
(enthusiastically - after being told the heroine is in deep despair at her lover's death) 'Murdered by pirates is good.'

Me, I think it's hysterical, and when I first got it insisted friends who came to stay watched it with me!


----------



## BookStop (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

The first time I heard Princess Bride, my husband read it to me while I was bedridden int he hospital. For years i thought S Morgenstern was the author, lol!


----------



## StormFeather (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

I think I may love this movie forever - it's simple, filled with great lines and humour, and so very enjoyable. Even the violence is polite and in someway gentle, without being wussy and uninteresting. 

A true feel-good movie for all generations


----------



## The Ace (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

At Uni, it was a stalwart of sf/f club film nights, largely for the great feed lines.

FILM, "We're heading straight for the Cliffs of Insanity."
(first voice) "Oh No ! Not the Cliffs of Insanity.
(Second voice) "Yes ! The Cliffs of Insanity !"
ENTIRE AUDIENCE "AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHH !!!!"

Try that in a room full of the people our parents warned us about.


----------



## Rothgar (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

When I was in college we watched the movie enough times I eventually memorized the script.  Looking back it seems rather excessive.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: The Princess Bride (1987)*

You're all reminding me why I enjoyed this movie so much. 

_* Wanders off to search for the DVD at my fave online shopping site *_


----------



## REBerg (Jan 23, 2018)

​


----------



## night_wrtr (Jan 23, 2018)

You know, my wife had never seen this movie. I finally got her to watch this a few days ago, then this commercial comes on. What are the odds.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 23, 2018)

night_wrtr said:


> You know, my wife had never seen this movie. I finally got her to watch this a few days ago, then this commercial comes on. What are the odds.


I managed to talk my wife into watching the movie a few years ago. Something interrupted us, and she has never expressed a desire to watch the rest. I guess she was not impressed by the Rodents of Unusual Size.
I immediately recognized the line in the commercial, but I had seen it a few times before I recognized the dad as Farm Boy Westley/The Dread Pirate Roberts. I have since discovered that the book Carry Elwes is reading to his daughter, _As You Wish_, is real.
My cognitive failures are inconceivable! 

This 'Princess Bride' Water Commercial With Cary Elwes Is Everything You Wished — VIDEO


----------



## Harpo (May 6, 2022)




----------



## BAYLOR (May 7, 2022)

ive seen this one many times. It's very good stuff.


----------

